# Mother Nature needs to take a grip!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm sure everyone else is as sick of winter as I am. The past 2 weeks have been such a nightmare, and so stressful, and ironically it all started the day it started snowing.
Big deal things, and just all the little things that add up and make you want to stay in bed, and hide under the covers - hibernate! 

We had gotten over 1' of snow in a 24hr period - 4th snowiest day on record, and is a really big deal for our area. It pretty much shut everything down. Then 2 days later we got another 3".

15 days later and we are FINALLY trying to melt it all off, finally seeing the ground again! Of course it's been a sopping wet, nasty, muddy mess, which really is frustrating, especially around the barn area - YUCK! All that poo that was on the snow that melted.... I really want to cry! 

High of near 60 tomorrow! But it's supposed to rain, and we are under a flood watch for heavy rain and possibility of strong thunderstorms tomorrow night. 
Then... a Winter storm watch Wed into Thurs for 3-7 inches of snow! 
Did I say I want to cry?!?!?! :sigh::eyeroll::|

So far after Thurs, it looks 'okay' but knowing our luck they will end up changing it and making it colder, or bring in more wet weather. 

Anyone else want to complain? Or are some of you actually having decent weather? Crazy thing is, January is usually our worst month, but it was very mild & quiet.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Texas is not near that bad but for Texas..its stinking cold!! wet and muddy and some snow and ice..Yep Im with you Im ready for spring...My hubby takes my kids for a small vacation off the ranch each year and I have a work-cation ( doing all the chores myself)...this time we pushed it up to March so they have warmer, nicer weather to play in, and I am not mucking snow and ice while milking my milkers and delivering babies ...YAH RIGHT..I bet it freezes over!! lol..we sure need the water...but Im am SOOOOO ready...and the worse is the teasing!! yep...a whole week + some of warm 70+ weather...no sweaters...no beanies or coveralls or gloves..we got so much done.....ugh...Im going to bed now...dream of warmer days...the days it gets so hot..we start a thread to complain about the heat LOL..we are so bad ...:lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I totally understand where your coming from Candice ! 
Its horrid , just horrid and it aint over yet , thats the worst part. :GAAH:
And , to look forward to spring , means melting , 
lots of melting. :faint:
I have the melted poop right in front of their barn door , its disgusting to say the least . But when it freezes back up , makes me a bit happier. :shrug:
So , with that said , am i ready for spring , heck yeah , but am i ready for the melt , NOOOOOOOOOOOO :mecry: 
Then the spring clean up :woohoo:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We are getting that same system in Ohio. We just dug out over 6". The last thing we need is major rain and then snow on top of it.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep , snow , melt , ice , more snow , repeat……lovely


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

MN has been very loving this winter...but tonight 5 inches of snow and gusty winds :sigh: so blowing snow.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Our winter has been very very mild, short, and warm. That sounds great on the surface after all the cherry trees are blooming, the frogs are back, and the pens are pretty dry. BUT, my kitchen is infested with Piss Ants, the mice are horrible, and I'd bet it's going to rain all summer :sigh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have no idea what piss ants are Jill , but i'll take those for your dry pens any day…….i think...:scratch:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

If your missing snow this year Jill you can have the 7inches we had yesterday


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

I am so over it too! 15 inches of snow, 5 inches of rain, and more to come this week. it's supose to freeze tonight. My cows are calving early because of this crazy weather, and my last doe is due to kid next week. Hopefully I won't have any sick animals!:-| I will take your dry corrals too jill! Sorry about the mice and the piss ants.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sure, I'll trade 7 inches of snow for 100 million bajillion Piss Ants, any day :lol: and no, you don't want them, believe me.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

What it's winter??!! Today has been the coldest yet at 52 and in 2 days it will be up to 73. Speaking of ants I don't think a day has gone by that I haven't been attacked by fire ants. Even in the rain burning brush the suckers got me


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Sure, I'll trade 7 inches of snow for 100 million bajillion Piss Ants, any day :lol: and no, you don't want them, believe me.


But i also get your dry pens 
Be right back&#8230;&#8230;..going to look up piss ants...:scratch:

Ok , I'm back. Dis regard the pissants , i'll just take the dry pens you can have the snow and i'll throw in the foot of ice for free :hi5:


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

I actually love the snow - and yes, I am in the Boston area, where we have broken all sorts of records for snow and cold, both! In winter, nothing blossoms, so my pollen allergies are nil! 

My thoughts for today:
A few degrees rise
Makes all the difference in mood
Spring seems possible

Snowbanks sigh, weeping
Puddles of despair at their
Diminishing bulk

A sure sign of Spring
Seed orders have been placed and
Hopes of planting grow

Gardens lie sleeping
Beneath thick blankets of snow
Stone and soil as one

But in the mind’s eye
Growing things sprout, flower
Vivid, verdant green


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm sorry you all are having a terrible winter, I don't even want to tell you how it is out here in this part of CA... :underchair:
Hope it gets better for you fast! :sun:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That is a very nice poem Karen 
But winter still bites :sigh:


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

It's practically shorts weather in this part of CA; in fact, last weekend, I DID wear shorts. I do miss rain, though; we really need it. It rained for 10 minutes on Saturday and I was out in the goat pen doing a rain dance. The goats thought I was crazy :lol: 

If only the weather would go back to normal. I'd take some snow or rain over the year-round dust...


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Trickyroo said:


> That is a very nice poem Karen
> But winter still bites :sigh:


Thanks, I still love the snow! I am okay being the only one!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You're not the only one, I spent some years in Alaska and it was wonderful. 10 below is the perfect temp for play time, if it gets much warmer than that, the dogs don't sprint well. Alaska stays in your blood no matter where you go.


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

Usually I like winter and don't mind the snow or the cold, but there is something about this year...I ddnt mind the weeks we set records for cold temps, and it didn't bother the animals...but as of late its been alternating rain and snow on frozen ground and nothing drains - then the ground begins to thaw under the standing water and now in too many places its a few inches of water over mud and...you get the picture. Today's forecast is for more rain followed by 8" of snow, then days of 40 degrees, so what I think is a mess now is gonna be bigger mess! At least the goats and horses are shedding and dst begins in days, so there are a few signs that spring is almost here.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We ended up getting..... 17" of snow! OMGoodness it just wouldn't stop coming down! 
We got nearly 2" maybe more of rain before the snow even started. 
My kids and I were busy until 3am going out every so often to clean a path to the barn & clean the cattle panel shelter off so the snow didn't cave it in.
It took 2 hours for my husband to get home that next morning from work, between trying to get off of the farm he works for, and dealing with the roads. He was barely able to get the car into the driveway/off of the road.

Thankfully, we are having warmer/average weather now, it was 48 today and beautiful, other than the nasty mud from the snow melting. Good thing is a lot of the snow has melted off now. I think tomorrow or Mon it'll mostly be gone. We will be in the 50s I believe most of next week, so there is hope for decent weather...FINALLY.

Here are some pictures from Thurs after the snow stopped.

Standing next to our side porch looking towards the road


















My husband had to dig the snow out of the driveway just enough to get the car off the road



























Our creek is running really high, wish our pallet bridge hadn't been flooded so I could have ventured into the woods


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

You have to admit, it was beautiful, right? A friend who is an LA transplant to Kentucky has had his first shoveling snow experience ever this winter, and he's older than I am! The first snow they had, he used a push broom to clear tracks for the tires and then drove to the store to get an actual shovel!


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm just a bit too far south for the snow, so we've just had tons of cold, nasty rain. I'd kill to be out digging in the garden, playing with the goats, and getting the chickens and ducks ready for slaughter. I'm beyond ready for spring at this point!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Don't suppose any of you want to see this then... :sun:


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

This is ours. Grey and rainy.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Don't suppose any of you want to see this then... :sun:


At least we know this isn't the next world wide ice age...there's hope we will see green grass again one day!!

This is where we are at right now, I love my hubby, he's so good to me, digging paths out to my goaties!! The sun's melting it fast though, and the next week we are supposed to be up into the 50's!!

















They are all ready for it to be gone!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Today has been the nicest day in a long time! 50s, but all this snow we got earlier this week is melting into a nasty, poopy mess. And my girls are having a hard time with all the swings! I need spring to come and stay. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

It's been in the 70's since February :slapfloor: supposed to be 74 today.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Critter Carnival, that's how our place looked this morning, but once it warmed up most of it has melted away, but my goodness our place is a lake, and just awful! Sitting water everywhere. We are in a low laying area, and have a small creek that goes through the middle of the main goat pen so drainage is a pain. We need to work on getting some gravel to put out, because everything is a sopping, nasty, muddy mess. YUCK.


----------



## duncan9801 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thought I'd chime in here... while we have managed to dodge the snow this year down here the rain is just nuts. Lol I don't think I can accurately describe the amount of mud on our property right now. Gross is the best adjective I can come up with. The first local weather person to so much as utter the word drought this year will have me to answer too!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Dear Mother Nature,
Enough snow and cold! Bring on the sunshine and green grass! 
Can we skip the mud and pot holes, please? 

Sincerely,
A Weary Goat Farmer


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

This fits with today's Haiku:

love puddles, but
I don't stomp them any more
I do drive through ‘em!

The satisfying
Sploosh: puddle death by car wheels
Still does makes me grin!

Puddles are blessings
On March roadways, they highlight
Ev’ry pothole well

Snowbanks' slow retreat
Reveals every dropped tissue
And lost (destroyed) glove

All the sand spread then
Now forms an artificial
Dismal grey shoreline

Daffodils appear
In supermarket flyers
Antidote for mud


----------

